# Stonelick Lake Report



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

Fished at Stonelick Lake for the first time yesterday and was not real impressed. I went there hoping to catch some rainbow trout, but that just wasn't to be...I put in my canoe at the creek that feeds into Stonelick (northeast end of the lake) and found the water murky and very shallow. Fished from the north east end of the lake up to the beach and then back along the opposite shore, but didn't even get a bite. I used wee-craws, rappala's, worms, rooster tails, small spoons, etc. - but the only fish I saw were schools of small yellow-belly catfish (many of them) feeding in the grass/weeds along the banks. I even tried for catfish using my killer recipe for dough balls  but had no luck. An older lady along the bank told me that the best place to fish was below the dam, so I loaded my canoe and went down there. Ended up catching two fairly large catfish, and five crappie (two keepers) on worms from the basin below the dam. I talked to several other fishermen that day, and all they had caught were small catfish, so I counted myself lucky. (No one had caught any of the trout I originally went looking for).

The biggest catch of the day that I saw was made by a little gal who was fishing in the creek below the dam. The water there was only a few feet deep, but she hauled out a 15# catfish that she caught on a tiny hook baited with a wax worm (she was fishing for bluegill). Can any of you folks who regularly fish Stonelick Lake tell me where I went wrong? I always look for suggestions...


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

I fish Stonelick regularly and this spring havent had a lot of luck looking for cats yet. I ve been up there 4-5 times with only little channels hitting. I had luck catching trout with minnows and nothing else. ( I did see someone get one with ncrawlers) 

The shad are running in there,bluegills goin crazy and small crappies all over.

I had real good luck catching channels last summer 5#'s plus on regular basis.

I think it just needs to warm up more.


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback chefskip. maybe I'll try again later this month


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Did you see any carp activity in the upper end of the lake?


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

I saw alot jumping on sunny days. Big splashes on the far side of the lake Near the campgrounds. Havent seen many near the bank on the "road" side near the old boat ramp.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Guys have been catching trout at the dam. Fish the deeper water this time of year they will be looking for colder water. One report I got was fishing left of the dam in the cove at drop offs. Rooster tails and panther martins in smaller sizes were the ticket for him. He also said he thinks there may be a spring or something providing colder water in that general area. Not sure about that as I have not heard this before. He got six trout last week. Good Luck. S


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I've been fishing that lake since 1960. In the day, it was a super lake. Now , not so much, but it still yeilds some giant bass from time to time, and has it's share of shouvelheads. There are about five spots that I fish, and the rest I don't bother with. sevenx is correct, when they release trout in lakes such as Stonelick, after a few days , the trout travel to the dam area of the specific lake.......by the way, nice seeing you around sevenx...you did after all, get DA KING out of a jamb during one certain outing.... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Catking, Same here, Hope all is well. Always happy to help. S


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

TimJC said:


> Did you see any carp activity in the upper end of the lake?


I did see several very large carp nosing into the grass and weeds at the bank just south of the place where I put my canoe in (upper end of the lake where the creek comes in). Good luck


----------



## Backwater (Aug 13, 2006)

sevenx said:


> Guys have been catching trout at the dam. Fish the deeper water this time of year they will be looking for colder water. One report I got was fishing left of the dam in the cove at drop offs. Rooster tails and panther martins in smaller sizes were the ticket for him. He also said he thinks there may be a spring or something providing colder water in that general area. Not sure about that as I have not heard this before. He got six trout last week. Good Luck. S


In the past I've fished for trout using bait suspended at about 2-4 feet under a bobber. (When I see them at the surface) From your post, I take it you would recommend fishing deeper than that when fishing near the dam at Stonelick.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

This time of year as the water warms up they will begin to move deeper. You may still see them up near the surface but unless you see them I would work the deeper water. S


----------



## TPfisher (Aug 31, 2009)

Backwater said:


> Fished at Stonelick Lake for the first time yesterday and was not real impressed. I went there hoping to catch some rainbow trout, but that just wasn't to be...I put in my canoe at the creek that feeds into Stonelick (northeast end of the lake) and found the water murky and very shallow. Fished from the north east end of the lake up to the beach and then back along the opposite shore, but didn't even get a bite. I used wee-craws, rappala's, worms, rooster tails, small spoons, etc. - but the only fish I saw were schools of small yellow-belly catfish (many of them) feeding in the grass/weeds along the banks. I even tried for catfish using my killer recipe for dough balls  but had no luck. An older lady along the bank told me that the best place to fish was below the dam, so I loaded my canoe and went down there. Ended up catching two fairly large catfish, and five crappie (two keepers) on worms from the basin below the dam. I talked to several other fishermen that day, and all they had caught were small catfish, so I counted myself lucky. (No one had caught any of the trout I originally went looking for).
> 
> The biggest catch of the day that I saw was made by a little gal who was fishing in the creek below the dam. The water there was only a few feet deep, but she hauled out a 15# catfish that she caught on a tiny hook baited with a wax worm (she was fishing for bluegill). Can any of you folks who regularly fish Stonelick Lake tell me where I went wrong? I always look for suggestions...


First of all, in my experience with Stonelick, if you go there with high expectations you are doing yourself a disservice right from the very beginning. I have had some very good trips there, but I never expect them. The only time I actually expect to do well is about a week after the trout go in the lake. you just have to keep moving around until you find them. But after that, Stonelick becomes a place I go to kill a few hours and drown bait, and if something happens, that is a plus. there are tons of crappies, but i have yet to catch one that was truly worth keeping. My biggest one up there is about 10" and my average is about 7-8 inches and you have to catch so mnay of those things to make a meal its not really worth it. I've never tried catfishing there, but I have heard people say that can be quite good. Might actualy go give that a shot this evening.


----------

